# News about the new reference Bible from TBS



## JM (Sep 23, 2011)

I rewrote the information sent to me:

TBS is planning to produce 2,000 Westminster Bibles for the first printing, 1,400 in hardcover and 600 leather editions. The 1,400 hardcovers will be split up into 700 black hardcovers and 700 in a multicolour design. The leather editions will be offered in black only. The printing of new Westminster has been postponed until the first quarter in 2012. If this first printing goes well the second printing will offer more variety in numbers of Bibles produced and a variety of bindings.


----------



## Edward (Sep 23, 2011)

A little more about what is being discussed in this older thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/news-tbs-about-wrb-66685/

And some useful info here:

TRINITARIAN BIBLE SOCIETY TO PRODUCE FIRST STUDY BIBLE.


----------



## Craig.Scott (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm very musch looking forward to thsi study bible, the freason being the full references of the John Brown of Haddington Self-Interpreting Bible.





In Christ


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm not sure that this qualifies as a "Study Bible" as the UK site claims in its headline. It's certainly not one in the usual sense. Brown's marginal notes are much more extensive than what you find in most Bibles. Undoubtedly it will be a very nice feature. But this is not going to have Brown's study notes/commentary. So it will be a very nice reference Bible. According to the catalog, the Society's word list will be incorporated into the references as well. I'm guessing the Chapter summaries are also from the Self-Interpreting Bible.


Here's Vol. I of John Brown's Self-Interpreting Bible on Google Books.

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------




JM said:


> I rewrote the information sent to me:
> 
> TBS is planning to produce 2,000 Westminster Bibles for the first printing, 1,400 in hardcover and 600 leather editions. The 1,400 hardcovers will be split up into 700 black hardcovers and 700 in a multicolour design. The leather editions will be offered in black only. The printing of new Westminster has been postponed until the first quarter in 2012. If this first printing goes well the second printing will offer more variety in numbers of Bibles produced and a variety of bindings.



With the Hardcover at 24 USD and the leather at 80 USD (and that's in this year's catalog, not 2012) I'm thinking I might just go with the hardcover at first. If this keeps getting pushed back I might go with something else instead. The hardcover will have two ribbon markers and the leather four. I got the Windsor last year but I really want a nice KJV reference edition. I think the print in the TBS Classic Reference Bible may be too small if it is smaller than the Windsor's as the catalog claims. (Windsor doesn't look like 9.6 pt. to me, but maybe it's the font that is fooling me.) But the only other decent alternative is probably Cambridge or Allan. Or maybe LCBP.


----------



## JM (Sep 24, 2011)

You could try these guys:

Bibles | Local Church Bible Publishers


----------

